# Instabile Internetleitung



## Probstla (21. Mai 2018)

Ich hoffe hier in der Community findet sich jemand der mit helfen kann  

 

Und zwar folgendes Problem:

 

Ich lebe in Österreich und bin seit Jahren Kunde von A1 und besitze dementsprechend auch einen etwas älteren A1 Router mit einer 40 Mbit Leitung.

Ich bekommen zwischen 30-40 Mbit bei allen Geräten außer meinem Gaming PC rein. 

 

Der Router steht in der anderen Ecke des Hauses und einen Stock tiefer, womit mir klar ist das die Verbindung nie richtig gut sein wird und LAN auch nicht möglich ist.

Daher habe ich im Laufe der letzten Jahre mehrere WLAN Optionen ausprobiert. Im Moment nutze ich einen Fritz-Wlan Stick, welcher die ersten 2 Wochen echt gute 

Arbeit geleistet hat, bekomme immer fast volle Verbindung. Aber seit 3-4 Tagen bekomme ich nur mehr zwischen 1-3 Mbit Down und 9 Mbit Up rein was mich schon wundert. 

Router reset wurde bereits getestet und hat nichts gebracht. Lustigerweise passiert dies öfter, es läuft paar Wochen lang sauber, dann Wochenlang wieder total grotig. 

Firewall wurde ebenfalls schon deaktiviert.

 

Weiß einer an was das sonst noch liegen kann ? Ich hab auch mal nen WLAN-Repeater von TP-Link gestestet, dieser lässt sich aber nicht mit dem Router verbinden.

 

Ich bedanke mich herzlich für jegliche Hilfe!


----------



## Tikume (21. Mai 2018)

Und wenn du per LAN testweise am Router bist dann ist alles bestens?

Und wenn der Rechner testweise in der Nähe des Routers steht und per WLAN angebunden ist ist auch alles gut?


----------



## Probstla (22. Mai 2018)

ja wenn der pc ein zimmer weiter steht besteht kein problem, ist nur leider nicht möglich da ich noch zu hause wohne


----------



## KrasotaArygos (12. März 2019)

Kann auch gut möglich sein, dass in der Wand zuviele Kabel verlegt sind oder gar die Hauptkabelleitungen da verlaufen. Ebenso könnte man sich Gedanken machen, was was genau die Wände sind, Mauerwerk oder Trockenbau, macht auch nen Unterschied. Gerade die Ständerwände haben ja ne recht hohe Aludichte, die durchaus für negative Verhältnisse sorgen könnten.


----------

